# BG-E11 weight



## MarkIII (Sep 13, 2012)

I have been shooting with my 5DmkIII now since the day it was available at the dealer. I shot it for a while without the BG-E11 grip because it was not available. The weight wasn't bad without the grip, then the grip came along. I screwed on the grip to the camera and holy heck did the weight increase! My boss shoots the 5DMKii with the grip and i can shoot that all day long no problems. My Rebel XT (yeah my first digital) and my 40D both had grips on them, i love the counterbalance that they provide; however, the BG-E11 is unbelievably heavy. I shot a wedding this last weekend, and after holding the camera in my hand all day (i dont trust a camera to be dangling at my side, i like the security of having complete control over where it goes and what it may come in contact with) my wrist was killing me. It still is a little sore, especially after shooting multiple weddings in a month.

I guess my thing is what was Canon thinking about making such a heavy grip??? It makes the camera uncomfortable to handle for a 16 hour wedding day.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't use grips for that very reason. That said, on my 5D3 I got a Canon handstrap at the suggestion of Neuro, combined with the Kirk Arca Swiss plate and it is awesome. I also use the Black Rapid sling strap optionally - not all the time. The hand-strap is permanently affixed to the camera and it helps when holding the camera even for brief periods of time.


----------



## pwp (Sep 14, 2012)

Yep, a gripped 5D3 is bulkier in every dimension, that is taller wider and thicker _and _heavier than the 1D Mk4. It's BIG!

I use both cameras in tandem on a daily basis. I used to think the 1D4 was big but now it feels light and slim by comparison to the gripped 5D3.

There are probably a few years to do it, but the 5-Series could do with a long stay a weight loss clinic and daily visits to the gym in preparation for the 5D4.

-PW


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 14, 2012)

pwp said:


> ...the 5-Series could do with a long stay a weight loss clinic and daily visits to the gym in preparation for the 5D4.
> 
> -PW


Hear me now and believe me later all you flabby girly men! We are here to pump -- you up!


----------



## tomscott (Sep 14, 2012)

Gym session....


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 14, 2012)

I suggest to purchase some really bulky lenses. This may provide enough weight training to be able to lug around gripped bodies without discomfort. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2012)

It's just a question of balance. Yes, the 1D X is much lighter than a gripped 5DIII. But just as the 1D X eliminates some weight from the hand, it also eliminates more money from your wallet. If you choose the gripped 5DIII, just leave the money you save in your wallet, in your back pocket, and it will be a nice counterbalance.


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

You can tell you had a workout after a full day of shooting, but shouldn't it get easier the more a person shoots?


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 19, 2012)

You will have to increase the weight of your lenses over time. If you don't increase weight, then there is no considerable gain in your training, except shooting more photos .


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> You will have to increase the weight of your lenses over time. If you don't increase weight, then there is no considerable gain in your training, except shooting more photos .



You'd have to increase weight to gain muscle mass but your body should adapt to the extra weight being used. Like you said, more photos.


----------



## tron (Sep 20, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> But just as the 1D X eliminates some weight from the hand, it also eliminates more money from your wallet. If you choose the gripped 5DIII, just leave the money you save in your wallet, in your back pocket, and it will be a nice counterbalance.


Interesting answer as usual ;D
I guess someone may as well omit the grip. I do not use a grip on my 5DII. I have put a kirk plate so it would be highly impractical to add a grip from time to time. And NO the plate stays there. (I know that there are plates for the grips too but NO thanks!). I realize that it is more difficult to handle when held vertically but so be it.


----------



## RC Photos (Oct 6, 2012)

The weight is quite heavy but I'm sure you will get used to it, a canon hand strap is a great way to go, its what I have been using for the past few months


----------



## thebowtie (Oct 7, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> I suggest to purchase some really bulky lenses. This may provide enough weight training to be able to lug around gripped bodies without discomfort. ;D



Something else to consider altogether... Inertia!
One of the 'benefits' of having so much mass - is that mass requires more force to move - and so you now have the potential 'benefit' associated with a steadycam - without the investment requirement.

Less camera shake - except when you have severe muscle fatigue from holding the kit - and then you shaking hand may be stabilised by the increased mass of the camera/lens combo.


----------



## nomad85 (Oct 7, 2012)

thebowtie said:


> AmbientLight said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest to purchase some really bulky lenses. This may provide enough weight training to be able to lug around gripped bodies without discomfort. ;D
> ...



I'll tie a bowlingball to your camera and you tell me how that works out for you 

I agree with the startpost, the 5d3 with grip and 24-70 with 580ex is just to heavy. I'm not a small man, but my wrist definitely are sore after a hard days work.

So I ordered a 35 1.4 lens this week (already had a 50 1.4 Sigma and 85 1.4 Sigma), so I'm gonna try working without the 24-70 and without the grip and work with primes more.
I normally work with one body (5d3), but im gonna try to work with 2 now, both combined with a prime (35 and 85). If that works for me, maybe both the grip and de 24-70 will be sold.


----------



## Swphoto (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry for bumping such an old thread, but which hand strap are you guys using with the 5D3/grip? Canon E2, or another?


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 13, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> Sorry for bumping such an old thread, but which hand strap are you guys using with the 5D3/grip? Canon E2, or another?


I bought both and put the first version on and it attaches to my Kirk (non L, no grip) plate which never leaves the camera. Highly recommended. I rarely need the shoulder strap anymore.


----------

